# What is an initial work order?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

I was called today from someonewanting me to do work from them. Sub of a Sub it seems. I asked alot of questions. Most of wich I learned about on CT. So what does an initial work order consist of? The lady made it sound like it would be worth my time. Would be trash out, lawn, secure house and buildings etc. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> I was called today from someonewanting me to do work from them. Sub of a Sub it seems. I asked alot of questions. Most of wich I learned about on CT. So what does an initial work order consist of? The lady made it sound like it would be worth my time. Would be trash out, lawn, secure house and buildings etc. What are your thoughts?


Summit, 
I don't get it. You regularly read this forum and even criticize it's members.

You post things like this:
_"How do you guys let your customer tell you what they will pay and let them take the money they paid you back? And still make a profit? Sounds insane to me. "_

And this:
_"I just don't get it. If the prices posted are the norm then why would anyone do the work..."_

And this:
_"Why not just stay home and send them a check?"_

And this:
_"Thanks for convincing me to never agree to do property preservation. I have gotten a call from a couple companies asking if I could go bid some work. No thanks, I'm busy. "_

And now are you really considering working for this company????:wacko:

I thought you were convinced??????


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

mt4closure said:


> Summit,
> I don't get it. You regularly read this forum and even criticize it's members.
> 
> You post things like this:
> ...


I do apologize if you took my posts as critizing the members here. It was more trying to understand the work issue between the bank? and the end contractor.I really don't understand how a contractor can let their customer dictate what they will pay. And no one answered that question either. I am still pretty much convinced it's not a profitable thing to do. I asked many questions and had many statements to the caller. Including I'm not interested in driving 60 miles one way to get paid 30 dollars to cut a 3' lawn, or get paid 20.00 to change a lock. Also told them we start the lein process at the 60 day mark of not being paid.when I did say those things, among others, I was assured I would get complete initial work orders. I'm just trying to find out what that means. So yeah I posted what I did and I'm very skeptical. If it is profitable I'm all for it. Just from all I see here there is no profit. If that's the case then I'm not interested. So can you,or will you, answer my original question or not?


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

View attachment 67927


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

This post really is moot. I just got an email with what they want done and what they want to pay to do it. Without getting into pricing I can say for sure that there is no way I could do this work and make a profit. 3 of the jobs are within 20 mins of my house. definitely not worth it. Not even close. My original questions still stand though, for the prices they offered me I really would be better to just write them a check and sit at home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

By the way, If anyone is in North Georgia I'll be glad to give you this lady's number if you want. Send me a pm it's all yours.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> This post really is moot. I just got an email with what they want done and what they want to pay to do it. Without getting into pricing I can say for sure that there is no way I could do this work and make a profit. 3 of the jobs are within 20 mins of my house. definitely not worth it. Not even close. My original questions still stand though, for the prices they offered me I really would be better to just write them a check and sit at home.


LOL... that is what this business is coming too... just ask "who do you want me to make the check out too"... they'll get the message.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Summit the answer to your question is it all depends on what they want to be on the initial work order. 

Some places its as little as change one lock and take pics of entire property condition.

Other w/os are very very detailed on what you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> . . .So can you,or will you, answer my original question or not?


Yes, I can.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

From my experience the SG vendors in Northeast GA are quite poor and incompetent. Maybe you can get signed on with SG.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mt4closure said:


> Yes, I can.


Can I? Yes


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Paradox said:


> From my experience the SG vendors in Northeast GA are quite poor and incompetent. Maybe you can get signed on with SG.


That would be nationwide actually.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> That would be nationwide actually.


agree :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Here are some of the pictures I took when I checked the property.
No way I can do it for a profit. So I called today and told them I was just not set up for this. They said "I have a forclosure tomorrow can you help?" Hello"??? I'm not set up for this.......

http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii588/summithomeinc/


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> So I called today and told them I was just not set up for this. They said "I have a forclosure tomorrow can you help?" Hello"??? I'm not set up for this.......
> 
> http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii588/summithomeinc/


Summit, your setting yourself up to fail. New guys to this biz get the "Rush please, this one is a priority" spiel. That's because they couldn't get another sucker and the order is way late.
The new guy figures he won't get rich but work is work.
Then later you realize thru all of their "work order inquiries" that you didn't use the correct locks, take all of the required photos, or complete the sales clean to their standards. You'll pay for the right locks on your dime, redo the sales clean on your dime, and find out they pay for paint, tires and car batteries as debris only, so your trip to the hazard disposal facililty was out of your pocket.
If you can afford to pay Safeguard (or other National) to teach you this business, then getout there and go get em.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Here are some of the pictures I took when I checked the property.
> No way I can do it for a profit. So I called today and told them I was just not set up for this. They said "I have a forclosure tomorrow can you help?" Hello"??? I'm not set up for this.......
> 
> http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii588/summithomeinc/


Summit 

What type of loan is this? Work order type, REO or PP? What state? I can help guide you through this. to a fair price. Using exactamate PRM will put you close.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Here are some of the pictures I took when I checked the property.
> No way I can do it for a profit. So I called today and told them I was just not set up for this. They said "I have a forclosure tomorrow can you help?" Hello"??? I'm not set up for this.......
> 
> http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii588/summithomeinc/


I think you made the right choice!

Yep. Being properly set up for this business (just like any business) will make the difference between turning a profit, and going broke. 
Houses like this one are great moneymakers "IF" you know what you are doing, and are tooled up. Without at least those two things, taking on this WO will cause whining (which is like a mating call for the mods here, lol). I've seen it before!

BTW, this house is an easy one compared to many we see!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Id love that one!!! Not too bad at all,compared to most


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Summit, your setting yourself up to fail. New guys to this biz get the "Rush please, this one is a priority" spiel. That's because they couldn't get another sucker and the order is way late.
> The new guy figures he won't get rich but work is work.
> Then later you realize thru all of their "work order inquiries" that you didn't use the correct locks, take all of the required photos, or complete the sales clean to their standards. You'll pay for the right locks on your dime, redo the sales clean on your dime, and find out they pay for paint, tires and car batteries as debris only, so your trip to the hazard disposal facililty was out of your pocket.
> If you can afford to pay Safeguard (or other National) to teach you this business, then getout there and go get em.


I don't see how I can fail Since I plainly said I'm not taking the work. Maybe if I was set up for it. Right now? No. I would need to have the correct locks, hasps, padlocks, knobs, and plywood and boarding materials stocked. I would need a bigger trailer than I currently have. I would need to have guys lined up to work these type jobs. Then I may try it. If I don't have all of those things lined up then I don't plan on doing it. Besides, why would I want to sub from a sub? If I really decide to go after it I would be talking to either the banks or directly to whoever they hire to do the work. If it doesn't profit, I'm not interested. I don't gamble either. It needs to be a sure thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

mt4closure said:


> I think you made the right choice!
> 
> Yep. Being properly set up for this business (just like any business) will make the difference between turning a profit, and going broke.
> Houses like this one are great moneymakers "IF" you know what you are doing, and are tooled up. Without at least those two things, taking on this WO will cause whining (which is like a mating call for the mods here, lol). I've seen it before!
> ...


Thanks for letting me know it was easy. To me it looked like a nightmare.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

One question though? The seperate 2 story garage was locked up tight. What do you do to get in? Drill the lock? leave it?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Drill it, pick it, use a bump key, twist off the knob, use a realtor's key**, whatever it takes to gain entry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Drill it, pick it, use a bump key, twist off the knob, use a realtor's key**, whatever it takes to gain entry.


Break the window and then charge them to board it?...Just kidding


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Thanks for letting me know it was easy. To me it looked like a nightmare.


You're welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> One question though? The seperate 2 story garage was locked up tight. What do you do to get in? Drill the lock? leave it?


Unless you have authorization in hand to re-secure somehow, leave it.
If you have authorization, enter by using your favorite B&E method, aside from the breaking the window thing.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Agree!!!


----------

